# Poppers, here I go again....



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 24, 2021)

Well today was a brisket day. I got up and lit the smoker at 5:00am and put the brisket on. Planning on a crowd so I decided to do my jalapeno poppers again for an appetizer, just more of them. The shrimp stuffed ones are good, but I have a nephew who doesn't eat anything that doesn't walk on at least two legs. SO, I decided to do the shrimp ones that I posted about in another thread and some stuffed with steak. I was wanting to do something a little different and I had an extra grilled ribeye from another cook so guess what the guest of honor was?

Here they are. Cream cheese with homemade rub mixed in, stuffed in the peppers. Then the steak in some and shrimp in some.







Here's what I think is the "different" part. I took some of the fat from trimming the brisket and rendered it down in my "expensive" Copper Chef sauté pan.






Onions added for a few minutes just until starting to soften and some coarse salt and fresh ground pepper added..






Placed a couple of slices on the steak, but none on the shrimp..






All bacon wrapped and ready for the smoker. The steak poppers were seasoned with a standard rub and the shrimp were dusted with J.O.'s #1 this time (not pictured)..






On the smoker after I had pulled the brisket. Still some more time before pulling and broiling for a couple of minutes. Three toothpicks are the steak ones.






Here's a picture of the brisket and the burnt ends just because. They were the stars of the show today along with burnt ends. The burnt ends were fairly standard, seasoned with a Kansas City rub and Stubbs Sweet Heat sauce....






Clean plates, no leftovers, and smiling faces all around. Might just try this again as they say practice makes perfect.....


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 24, 2021)

Wow is all I say on your meal!





GonnaSmoke said:


> ... but I have a nephew who doesn't eat anything that doesn't walk on at least two legs.
> ...


Your nephew scares me if he eats 2 legged


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 24, 2021)

Now that looks like a nice feast ! The poppers and burnt ends look extra great !


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 24, 2021)

Looks great, nice spread. Nice touch with the burnt ends
Doing the same tomorrow, poppers and beef ribs and chicken wings
David


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice spin on the poppers. Look great


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 24, 2021)

Boy howdy does that ever look great, Like! I never get to make poppers, just me and the wife, she won't eat them. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 25, 2021)

Man it all looks delicious! No wonder why everyone was smiling!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 25, 2021)

Man a love abt's and those look over the top good!  Think I will do some more shrimp today.  Thanks.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 25, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Wow is all I say on your meal! Your nephew scares me if he eats 2 legged


Thanks for the compliments. As for my nephew, a more accurate statement would be that he doesn't eat anything that swims or lives underwater.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 25, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Now that looks like a nice feast ! The poppers and burnt ends look extra great !


Thank you. I was told that I have to do them every time I smoke a brisket now. 


DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great, nice spread. Nice touch with the burnt ends
> Doing the same tomorrow, poppers and beef ribs and chicken wings
> David


Thank you and I know y'all will enjoy your cook.


jcam222 said:


> Nice spin on the poppers. Look great


Thank you, Jeff. In past years when I've done poppers, I always added raw onion. I had the fat so just decided to do something a little different.


sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy does that ever look great, Like! I never get to make poppers, just me and the wife, she won't eat them. RAY


I'll admit that until recently, I hadn't made them in a while. Reading some of the threads on here made me ask myself "Why not?"


Brokenhandle said:


> Man it all looks delicious! No wonder why everyone was smiling!
> 
> Ryan


Thank you, Ryan. The only thing left was some brisket which I carried to a new neighbor who has some physical limitations.


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man a love abt's and those look over the top good!  Think I will do some more shrimp today.  Thanks.


Thank you, Brian.

Didn't get a picture, but the rest of the meal was fresh corn on the cob, homemade mac-and-cheese (probably should call it cheese-and-mac because I load it up), fresh string beans with gold potatoes, homemade coleslaw, and garlic bread.

And a big shout out to 

 thirdeye
 because I got the jalapeno boat idea from him....


----------



## Apparition (May 13, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Wow is all I say on your meal!Your nephew scares me if he eats 2 legged


Think chicken


----------

